# what kind of wax.



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

drumcorpsguy04 said:


> So I just got my first set up and now am looking at waxes. I know for the current moment I need an all temp wax because the weather has been up and down in Iowa.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what company produces the best wax? What's the difference between the different companies?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


one ball jay all temp wax:thumbsup:


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

also heard good things from bluebird


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

vanish217 said:


> also heard good things from bluebird


hmm..never heard of them before...maybe i'll have to check it out


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

Bluebird Wax {home}

check it


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

sorry boys u use child stuff

TOKO is the best
wax never makes u faster, it just makes sure the base does not dry out

u need a perfect tuned boarded with polished edges if u want speed


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> sorry boys u use child stuff
> 
> TOKO is the best
> wax never makes u faster, it just makes sure the base does not dry out
> ...


well i've always used one ball jay..but i also have some other stuff that i got from a shop in whistler that's pretty slick...but i can't think of the name atm...ok i went outside and the name of the wax is kUu..i've used it a few time and loved it


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

It doesn't matter what kind of wax you use. I've used them all, it depends on how you wax your board. 

Of course you want to use one that is designed for your type of base, aka petex base. You really want to work on your technique for waxing, that is the key to making the wax job a good one. 

Maybe once I get the ability I will post a "How to" thread about waxing.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Here in Canada I have had nothing but awesome results with Kuu. However, I imported some Bluebird (soy) from the US and was very impressed with it, even though it is weird to work with.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Bluebird on my boards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

hey i heard that some shops will wax ur board for u for a price.

is that tru??


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeap. But it also get's really fcuking expensive coming back every couple rides when your base gets dry. Not only that, but it's super cheap and easy to learn at home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

wud i need the proper wax iron or cud i go cheap by doing it with something else?

Thanks btw :] Much appreciated


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Get your mom's old, used, manky iron and do it yourself. It's easy. The shop I went to gave us 10 free waxes to get my fiance to buy her skis there so I don't have to do it myself for a while.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Kieran said:


> wud i need the proper wax iron or cud i go cheap by doing it with something else?
> 
> Thanks btw :] Much appreciated


Either or. I just use a cheap wax iron, cause well...it's cheap! If you don't buy a waxing specific iron, try and find old ones that don't have teflon and holes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

i got my blubird so wax via UPS today. i hope it lasts as long as said. for $10 it's kinda small.

for man-made ice/snow, how does every 3 days sound? hopefully longer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

how about no wax??? i'm guessing this has been discussed, but....

Waxing Benefits: Myth or Fact? | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

No way. Wax your board. Especially if you are using a sintered over extruded base. This was an opinion of ONE guy whose wife participated in ONE Nordic (is that not cross-country skiing?) race. Maybe she won because she was on PCP, lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

*I .. sorta agree...*

I do LOVE it when my board has a nice fresh tune / wax job... but to be honest, I went 2 years without doing this and did just fine.

Just woke my A$$ up when I did finally get the proper waxing on the base 
Oh ya...... it was great.

:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't buy the no wax arguement. I've had snow stick to my base too many times when I had neglected waxing it. All clumped up and of course it wouldn't slide at all. As soon as I waxed that sucker (had the mountain shop do it) problem solved. Dude made a nice try but I am not buying it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

i figured it was total bull, but wondered if you guys saw it before.

same goes for my car. i let it go awhile, but when i finally wash/wax it (besides appearance improvement) I swear it accelerates through the air easier.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm no pro so....

bluebird soy wax FTW !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> I'm no pro so....
> 
> bluebird soy wax FTW !!


so are we stuck buying a single cake and scraper for $10 or is there anywhere to get it bulk like other bluebird waxes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

FTW


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

nismo80 said:


> so are we stuck buying a single cake and scraper for $10 or is there anywhere to get it bulk like other bluebird waxes?


I just emailed bluebird & asked where we can purchase the 3.1 lbs shop block of their soy wax. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Jwilliam said:


> FTW



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Ala National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation... eh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> I just emailed bluebird & asked where we can purchase the 3.1 lbs shop block of their soy wax. I'll let you know what I find out.


awesome.

and the pam got a chuckle outta me :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> No way. Wax your board. Especially if you are using a sintered over extruded base. This was an opinion of ONE guy whose wife participated in ONE Nordic (is that not cross-country skiing?) race. Maybe she won because she was on PCP, lol!


Damn straight! It probably helped her because on cross country skis you have to run uphill too! I can always tell if my board needs wax because it get squirrely and slow. I have learned from this website that you wax your board every time, I've been stoked on the results. Already got 10 days this year and I've waxed the board every time.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

did anyone ever figure out where to get the shop block of the bluebird soy? and can you get it in canada? i can't find it anywhere


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

dude this thread is like 2 years old


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

so, maybe that means that someone in the last 2 years found somewhere to buy it in canada? 

why make a new thread when i can resurrect one that has what i'm looking for?


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

m_jel said:


> so, maybe that means that someone in the last 2 years found somewhere to buy it in canada?
> 
> why make a new thread when i can resurrect one that has what i'm looking for?



exactly. If you posted a new thread on it he would of said "Hey do a search noob" cant win in some forums. 

So any luck on that was?


----------

